# Halo for Mac OS X



## macman21 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm new to Mac's and to this forum, so take it easy on me please.  

I just got an imac G5 and a 20 gig ipod like a week ago, and I'm lovin' them both. Blows PC's out the water IMO, and the ipod is the neatest thing in the world. Back to the question though, I got Halo for Mac OS X, and when I try to install it, it asks me to open up Classic OS 9. That is as far as I've gotten with it, as it just isn't working and I'm stumped. If anybody could help out, it would be much appreciated. I really don't know why it isn't working either, I thought Halo was for Mac OS X.


----------



## funkychunkz (Dec 1, 2005)

macman21 said:
			
		

> I'm new to Mac's and to this forum, so take it easy on me please.
> 
> I just got an imac G5 and a 20 gig ipod like a week ago, and I'm lovin' them both. Blows PC's out the water IMO, and the ipod is the neatest thing in the world. Back to the question though, I got Halo for Mac OS X, and when I try to install it, it asks me to open up Classic OS 9. That is as far as I've gotten with it, as it just isn't working and I'm stumped. If anybody could help out, it would be much appreciated. I really don't know why it isn't working either, I thought Halo was for Mac OS X.



It's the installer that you need buddy, not os9. The installer app should be on the CD, and it might say something about this in the manual. If not check on the halo official website.


----------



## macman21 (Dec 1, 2005)

funkychunkz said:
			
		

> It's the installer that you need buddy, not os9. The installer app should be on the CD, and it might say something about this in the manual. If not check on the halo official website.



What installer app do you mean though? The OS 9 installer CD, the Halo installer app, or something else? I just installed OS 9, and now when I try to double click on the Halo Installer, it just opens up Classic and nothing happens. Still stumped. I guess if I don't get it working, I'll just return the game and buy Doom or something.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## funkychunkz (Dec 3, 2005)

You do not need os9 at all. If you have the original Halo combat evolved CD, then you're supposed to be able to install by double clicking the install icon. It should look like a red downward pointing arrow, entitled Halo Installer. You MUST have os 10.2.8 or better, panther is recommended. Please tell me you bought the mac version, else you must return it and get the mac version from macsoft.


----------



## macman21 (Dec 4, 2005)

funkychunkz said:
			
		

> You do not need os9 at all. If you have the original Halo combat evolved CD, then you're supposed to be able to install by double clicking the install icon. It should look like a red downward pointing arrow, entitled Halo Installer. You MUST have os 10.2.8 or better, panther is recommended. Please tell me you bought the mac version, else you must return it and get the mac version from macsoft.



I have OS X 10.4.3, and the Halo Installer icon looks like this in finder- it's looks like two blank sheets of white paper, with a ruler, pencil, and a paint brush. I double click on it, it says it's opening up classic, classic opens up and nothing happens. I have no clue why it just won't install. 

And yes, the game is definetly for OS X, and it's from MacSoft. Got it at the local Apple Store.


----------



## funkychunkz (Dec 5, 2005)

Try going under get info and uncheck the "open with classic" box, if it activated.


----------



## UmarOMC (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd highly suggest a Permissions Repair as well...


----------

